# TTS on PCP cost confusion



## Eddie_H (May 25, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm looking to order a new TTS soon but I'm a little confused as to the monthly payments, this will be the first time I've used a PCP deal so please forgive me if it's actually straight forward. Audi uk's finance calculator on a base model s-tronic is coming out at £385 a month with a 5k deposit based on 10k miles a year on a 36 month plan.but going through car wow I've managed to get the car with a few extras coming out at £36,006 (16.7% off) but the monthly payment are £428 a month, I don't understand how the payments are more for a car with over 7 grand off, what am I missing?

Thanks for reading

Eddie


----------



## TTpete (May 19, 2011)

The online calculator automatically takes into account about £4300ish of the discount and shows this as an Audi Deposit Contribution. Are you taking that into account when you put your figures into the calculator? It looks as if you aren't, hence the really low monthly of £385.


----------



## Eddie_H (May 25, 2015)

Yes it does have the Audi contribution in there


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Is the deposit the same? What is the balloon payment or gmfv atvthevend of the term? Interest rate? Lots of variables


----------



## Eddie_H (May 25, 2015)

Same deposit, duration, mileage and interest rate according to the quote the balloon payment is higher on the higher monthly repayment quote. I guess I should take my current quote to other local dealers to see if I can get a better deal.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Could down to the extras added, as I recall the finance calculator includes metallic paint but no other extras. Other than that it could just be a mistake.


----------



## Eddie_H (May 25, 2015)

4433allanr said:


> Could down to the extras added, as I recall the finance calculator includes metallic paint but no other extras. Other than that it could just be a mistake.


That's what I thought but the car wow quoted car is about 5k cheap than the base model the Audi calculator has quoted me on but cost and extra £30 a month.

This may seems trivial but I'm hesitant in believing it's they best deal I can get as when I first started looking a dealership offered me a new in stock TT non S with met paint and one pack for £398, which at the time seemed like a good deal but now see I was being bent over!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I went in armed with the best Car Wow quote I had and the local dealer matched it, it gets a bit confusing as I had to factor in the pcp that was ending on my A3. I didn't get particularly good service from the dealer and I wondered if it was down to haggling hard on the pcp, but maybe they just dropped the ball on mine.


----------



## Eddie_H (May 25, 2015)

That's my worry abit, I want to get the best possibly deal and want it done at Northampton Audi as we have had good service from them in the past, but not push too much so they resent it.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Some on this forum seem to have pushed much harder than I did and still had a good dealer experience. I think I just set my expectations too high.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Eddie_H said:


> Same deposit, duration, mileage and interest rate according to the quote the balloon payment is higher on the higher monthly repayment quote. I guess I should take my current quote to other local dealers to see if I can get a better deal.


If the balloon payment is higher then the amount you're paying off should be less. 
Do you have a part ex affecting the sums? Feel it can only be down to interest rates or the calculated term of contract.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Eddie_H (May 25, 2015)

No part ex just a cash deposit, the one with higher monthly payment is showing that it is a more expensive car but I've been assured that the discount has been added to the quote


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

You should be able to get one much cheaper than that. I ordered mine in October and I put £2.5k down with monthly payments of just shy £400 (with tech, comfort packs, Daytona grey paint, 20" alloys, s-tronic, couple of other extras) on 10k basis with £18k balloon. Swansea Audi were about £50 cheaper per month than any other dealer I contacted, to the point where Cheshire oaks told me my quote from Swansea wasn't possible with profit margins (?) so I went with them.

Also something worth consideration, when are you taking the car? There's a massive tax increase in March/April.

Shout louder 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoodleMcScroodle (Mar 6, 2015)

Eddie_H said:


> Same deposit, duration, mileage and interest rate according to the quote the balloon payment is higher on the higher monthly repayment quote. I guess I should take my current quote to other local dealers to see if I can get a better deal.


You're most likely putting something wrong into the form. What have you got for the GFV?

Once I get the CarWoW quote I ring the dealer and ask for the monthly PCP price. Either that or message them on CarWoW. They usually respond very quickly.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

steamcake said:


> You should be able to get one much cheaper than that. I ordered mine in October and I put £2.5k down with monthly payments of just shy £400 (with tech, comfort packs, Daytona grey paint, 20" alloys, s-tronic, couple of other extras) on 10k basis with £18k balloon. Swansea Audi were about £50 cheaper per month than any other dealer I contacted, to the point where Cheshire oaks told me my quote from Swansea wasn't possible with profit margins (?) so I went with them.
> 
> Also something worth consideration, when are you taking the car? There's a massive tax increase in March/April.
> 
> ...


I have no idea how you managed to get that deal and agree with the other dealer !!!!


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Eddie_H said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking to order a new TTS soon but I'm a little confused as to the monthly payments, this will be the first time I've used a PCP deal so please forgive me if it's actually straight forward. Audi uk's finance calculator on a base model s-tronic is coming out at £385 a month with a 5k deposit based on 10k miles a year on a 36 month plan.but going through car wow I've managed to get the car with a few extras coming out at £36,006 (16.7% off) but the monthly payment are £428 a month, I don't understand how the payments are more for a car with over 7 grand off, what am I missing?
> 
> Thanks for reading
> 
> Eddie


Based on above - Audi UK Finance calaculator = £426.84 pm


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

blaird03 said:


> steamcake said:
> 
> 
> > You should be able to get one much cheaper than that. I ordered mine in October and I put £2.5k down with monthly payments of just shy £400 (with tech, comfort packs, Daytona grey paint, 20" alloys, s-tronic, couple of other extras) on 10k basis with £18k balloon. Swansea Audi were about £50 cheaper per month than any other dealer I contacted, to the point where Cheshire oaks told me my quote from Swansea wasn't possible with profit margins (?) so I went with them.
> ...


Agree wouldn't mind seeing the finance quote on that one as it doesn't stack up at all


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

steamcake said:


> You should be able to get one much cheaper than that. I ordered mine in October and I put £2.5k down with monthly payments of just shy £400 (with tech, comfort packs, Daytona grey paint, 20" alloys, s-tronic, couple of other extras) on 10k basis with £18k balloon. Swansea Audi were about £50 cheaper per month than any other dealer I contacted, to the point where Cheshire oaks told me my quote from Swansea wasn't possible with profit margins (?) so I went with them.
> 
> *Also something worth consideration, when are you taking the car? There's a massive tax increase in March/April*.
> 
> ...


Is the new duty for £40k+ cars based on the price of the vehicle pre-discount? The OP has a discounted price of £36k so I'm assuming he/she wouldn't be caught out.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

here you go...

"it's the final list price of your car which determines that £40,000 threshold - if you buy a cheaper model, but add options taking it over that price point then you'll still have to pay the Premium fee. In short, an option for a few hundred pounds could end up costing you more than £1500 over five years in extra VED costs."


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Better get the order in then!

Cheers.


----------



## Eddie_H (May 25, 2015)

I now have 3 quotes from different dealers, all coming back around £400 I guess all I can do now is play them off against each other to see who wants the sale the most, all three has said I would be able to get the car before April as long as I order soon!


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

TerryCTR said:


> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> > steamcake said:
> ...


When I was looking at buying I started a thread asking for comparisons like the OP has done here and everyone who posted seemed close to my original quote of £425/month with £2.5k down. Emails and phone calls went back and forth from me and a couple of dealers over about a month before I was eventually offered and ordered it for just shy £400/month.

Something I have noticed from rereading in case i originally posted a typo is the OP mentioned he was looking at 36 month. I'm 48 month, maybe that's what didn't stack up? Apologies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Eddie_H said:


> I now have 3 quotes from different dealers, all coming back around £400 I guess all I can do now is play them off against each other to see who wants the sale the most, all three has said I would be able to get the car before April as long as I order soon!


Mine was ordered early oct for original delivery March but it was built 3 weeks ago and arrived in UK this week and they reckon I can have it within 2 weeks so around 2 months I guess is current lead time. There is another thread with delivery times on and it seems clear they seem to be bashing out TTS's atm!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

steamcake said:


> Eddie_H said:
> 
> 
> > I now have 3 quotes from different dealers, all coming back around £400 I guess all I can do now is play them off against each other to see who wants the sale the most, all three has said I would be able to get the car before April as long as I order soon!
> ...


I think the lead times vary quite significantly,I ordered mine on 31st October and have a dealer delivery date of 6th February so probably won't actually get it till 20th of Feb I'd imagine,so that'll be nearly 4 months,I went for a four year lease package which worked out at £1500 first payment then £492 a month for four years,'this price includes road tax and break down for the duration,''this if for a TTS roadster black edition with extras.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

steamcake said:


> When I was looking at buying I started a thread asking for comparisons like the OP has done here and everyone who posted seemed close to my original quote of £425/month with £2.5k down. Emails and phone calls went back and forth from me and a couple of dealers over about a month before I was eventually offered and ordered it for just shy £400/month.
> 
> Something I have noticed from rereading in case i originally posted a typo is the OP mentioned he was looking at 36 month. I'm 48 month, maybe that's what didn't stack up? Apologies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im not bashing your deal - well done if that's what you have got but even then it seems a little light. 48 months reduces the monthly around £15 if I remember correctly but even on base spec the Audi calculator comes back at £375 ish currently on a 3 year deal with c.£4K down. You are only putting in £2.5k and have specced some reasonable extras which mean the only place for adjustment is the GMFV.


----------



## aw159130 (Feb 27, 2016)

TerryCTR said:


> steamcake said:
> 
> 
> > When I was looking at buying I started a thread asking for comparisons like the OP has done here and everyone who posted seemed close to my original quote of £425/month with £2.5k down. Emails and phone calls went back and forth from me and a couple of dealers over about a month before I was eventually offered and ordered it for just shy £400/month.
> ...


I'm also not bashing your deal but this seems extremely cheap. I'd be curious to know what the actual purchase price was. By my calculations to pay £400 per month over 48 months at an interest rate of 6.2% (Audi's current standard per the finance calculator) with £2,500 deposit and a final payment of £18,000, the discounted price of the car would have to be around £33,200. As I understand it you've ordered a TTS coupe in Daytona with 20" wheels, the tech pack and the comfort pack (plus some others unspecified). Excluding the unspecified, that comes to £45,130 on the configurator.

So that would suggest a discount of about 26.4%. From looking around the forum I think most of us have managed to achieve around 17/18% (inclusive of whatever deposit contribution is offered).

Playing with the Audi Finance calculator gives similar results. If you put in a TTS coupe S-Tronic at 10,000 miles a year over 48 months and a cash deposit of £5,000 with a finance contribution of £4,350 then that returns a monthly payment of £399.41. That is on a base spec car. The extras you've listed on top of that come to £4,080. So to get that same monthly price your discount would be the deposit contribution (4,350) plus the extras (4,080) plus half of the cash deposit (2,500 since you are only funding 2,500 yourself), which adds up to 10,930 which is 24.2% of list. The difference from my own calc being that Audi are currently offering a final payment of £19,147 vs the £18K you quoted.

For reference, I ordered a TTS roadster with lots of toys that had a list price of around £48,500. I got the price down (including the deposit contribution) to £39,985 - so a discount of around 17.5%. I could have probably done slightly better than this with a bit more effort but not that much better.

So I'm left wondering whether you really got that fantastic a deal (in which case bloody well done and can I have some tips for next time!) or if there is some other element (the interest rate, final value, whether there is other equity offered as well as the the £2,500 - eg a car in part exchange) that I'm missing.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for calculating that out saves me doing it :lol:


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> here you go...
> 
> "it's the final list price of your car which determines that £40,000 threshold - if you buy a cheaper model, but add options taking it over that price point then you'll still have to pay the Premium fee. In short, an option for a few hundred pounds could end up costing you more than £1500 over five years in extra VED costs."


Hi Toshiba,

Do you have a link to the source you quote please, my brother has a new car in order want to forward it. Thank you


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Dano28 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > here you go...
> ...


There's info on Gov.uk VED section.


----------



## Eddie_H (May 25, 2015)

Order has been placed! I managed to get it for £398 a month, £4300 deposit over 48 months.
Spec: 
S-tronic 
Daytona grey
20" wheels
Comfort and sound pack
Power fold and auto dimming mirrors 
Hold assist.
Very happy and can wait until march!


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Sounds like OP has similar deal to me, maybe they have more wiggle room for the last quarter of the year or something? My retail was just under £44k and discounted price of the car £35k iirc. Balloon is £18.4k.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Eddie_H said:


> Order has been placed! I managed to get it for £398 a month, £4300 deposit over 48 months.
> Spec:
> S-tronic
> Daytona grey
> ...


Well done dude, there's going to be loads of Daytona TTS's driving around next year it's all I see being ordered!


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

mine is a follows

£ 45500
£4135 deposit
balloon £19500
48 months £413 a month

and free servicing

ta

migzy


----------



## NoodleMcScroodle (Mar 6, 2015)

Eddie_H said:


> Order has been placed! I managed to get it for £398 a month, £4300 deposit over 48 months.
> Spec:
> S-tronic
> Daytona grey
> ...


Awesome, very nice! So what was the final price and discount in the end?


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

NoodleMcScroodle said:


> Eddie_H said:
> 
> 
> > Order has been placed! I managed to get it for £398 a month, £4300 deposit over 48 months.
> ...


I wouldn't mind knowing this myself as tomorrow about to cut a deal for a TTS in Ara.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

jhoneyman said:


> NoodleMcScroodle said:
> 
> 
> > Eddie_H said:
> ...


Who are you planning to use - anyone local? As usual Glasgow Audi didn't give a t*ss when I visited on Saturday


----------



## willcraig82 (Nov 18, 2016)

Who are you planning to use - anyone local? As usual Glasgow Audi didn't give a t*ss when I visited on Saturday[/quote]

Hi Terry

are you based in Glasgow? whats Audi Glasgow like?

I have online deal down south with 16% off any chance they will match it, was going to pop in tomorrow

cheers


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

willcraig82 said:


> Who are you planning to use - anyone local? As usual Glasgow Audi didn't give a t*ss when I visited on Saturday


Hi Terry

are you based in Glasgow? whats Audi Glasgow like?

I have online deal down south with 16% off any chance they will match it, was going to pop in tomorrow

cheers[/quote]

I wouldn't bother mate they will absolutely not match it and tell you they are selling at a huge loss.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Tried Perth last week.. Only offered like 8%.
Hitting Edinburgh where 17%+ is on the cards.

Be good to know the discount from above.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

jhoneyman said:


> Tried Perth last week.. Only offered like 8%.
> Hitting Edinburgh where 17%+ is on the cards.
> 
> Be good to know the discount from above.


Good deal - I got just over 16% at Edinburgh !


----------



## willcraig82 (Nov 18, 2016)

blaird03 said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> > Tried Perth last week.. Only offered like 8%.
> ...


Hi blaird03 what was your price and was this on a TTS

I just dropped them an email asking for a price check

Will


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

willcraig82 said:


> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> > jhoneyman said:
> ...


Yes a TTS ( A MANUAL !!!! ) 
will have to confirm the total cost and discount when I have access to the paperwork


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Managed to secure 19.6% at Edinburgh Audi for a Black Edition with a few add on's.

I now need to decide if I take the plunge for Ara Blue paint


----------



## willcraig82 (Nov 18, 2016)

jhoneyman said:


> Managed to secure 19.6% at Edinburgh Audi for a Black Edition with a few add on's.
> 
> I now need to decide if I take the plunge for Ara Blue paint


wow

i am running over to them tomorrow ! nice deal

if i can get 17% i am happy


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

willcraig82 said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> > Managed to secure 19.6% at Edinburgh Audi for a Black Edition with a few add on's.
> ...


Speak to Kyle Miller - Tell him John sent you (might help with the discount)


----------



## willcraig82 (Nov 18, 2016)

jhoneyman said:


> Managed to secure 19.6% at Edinburgh Audi for a Black Edition with a few add on's.
> 
> I now need to decide if I take the plunge for Ara Blue paint


yea i like the Ara Blue paint too but felt with the shitty Scottish weather it will not do it justice


----------



## NoodleMcScroodle (Mar 6, 2015)

willcraig82 said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> > Managed to secure 19.6% at Edinburgh Audi for a Black Edition with a few add on's.
> ...


Nearly 20%. Wow... Nice one!


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

jhoneyman said:


> Tried Perth last week.. Only offered like 8%.
> Hitting Edinburgh where 17%+ is on the cards.
> 
> Be good to know the discount from above.


I have just emailed Edinburgh (Kyle) myself as I'm still waiting to hear back from another sales guy over there. It's amazing how they chop and change as Perth were offering me 14.42% off.


----------



## willcraig82 (Nov 18, 2016)

TerryCTR said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> > Tried Perth last week.. Only offered like 8%.
> ...


Yea I think a lot of it comes down to sales figures and targets if you get them on a good or maybe bad day for them it can work out well


----------

